# My new 2 y/o GSD Doesn't like me



## Fred Poe (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello, 
I've been wanting a dog like Buddy for years. A beautiful 2 year old shepherd. We got him from a family thats moving out of state. He comes from a family of 6 little girls and a husband and wife. They said it was the wife's dog. All the kids played with him. He has been with us for 6 days. My wife got the dog for me to take out on long walks. Well he won't come to me. I can't leash him. I did leash him once , he really had to go out bad. He barks at me and sometimes he growls , but he doesn't show teeth. If I try real hard he'll take a treat from me. I was on vacation all week and most of my time I devoted to trying to make friends with him. He's kinda jumpy around my 22 y/o son but he will go to him. My wife has been feeding him and taking him out for walks. I have taken the leash from her for a little walk but he is very jumpy (skiddish). I really want to make friends with this dog . He lays next to my wife. When I walk by he gets up and gets out of my way. I tried to play fetch the ball with him , something my wife has been doing and when I pick up the ball he barks and growls at me ( he's kinda scary). Please Any advice will be appreciated.
Fred


----------



## paulaa (Aug 19, 2007)

when i go tmy gsd he was 4 months -- he hated my boyfriend , same stuff not comming to him , not taking treats, running away from him ect.. Finnaly my boyfriend just started to ignore him. BF was always available for louie but never aproached him or called ect.. It took about 2 - 3 weeks finnaly louie started acknowledging him and walking up to BF without any encouragement, BF would pet him when he came to him or if handy would give him a treat, but basically he just ignored the dog. now 6 months later Louie and BF are great friends. BF is the one Louie goes to and plays with, actually rolling on the floor roughhousing now! He will never be as excited to see BF as me and still waits to go to the bathroom for me as well as not going outside with BF if I am home (although its getting a little better). be patient 6 days for a 2yr old gsd is a short time! patience ----


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The previous owner said it all - It was the wife's dog. The dog is just accustomed to being cared for by a woman. It's possible the man in the previous household had very little interaction or possibly abused him in some way. For a dog to get up and move when you walk by is a clear signal that something happened in the past.

This dog is still young and can change so continue trying as you have and he'll adapt.

Good luck.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Fred, Welcome to the board!









First of all, I think your new dog misses his original family still-- and will for quite some time. GSDs are a deeply-bonding, very loyal breed. It takes time to form a bond for them. Six weeks is not enough time to really develope a deep bond with a GSD, let alone 6 days. Be patient.







Don't worry.

It can also be that this dog was not treated kindly by the man of the house in his last home. Or, that he didn't bond well to the busy father who was in and out, working away from home, etc. 

What a super opportunity for you! You have time now to begin to be the one who feeds, walks, grooms, plays with this dog. All good things come from you!







Be sympathetic-- men may not have been kind to him in the past, or the dad in his last home may have been aloof and uninvolved. Your dog is new, just learning things.. this will take time for you to build a loving bond with him, and for him to believe it.

The growling sounds like fear. This can't be diagnosed over the 'net, but I would hire a behaviorist to evaluate the situation... growls are serious. Fear issues can be worked on. When I say serious, I don't mean at all impossible-- only that the dog is telling you that something is unsettling to him on a deep level, and he needs a qualified trainer or behaviorist to evaluate the situation.

Good luck with your dog. I am sure with the help of a professional re the growling issue, you can get a handle on this. In a few months time, you will have the kind of deep bond that others will envy between you and your new dog!







Welcome again to the forum!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

Fred,

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your new dog. It would help the bonding process if everyone else would ignore the dog, and for you to be the one to feed him, give him snacks, and walk him. If he doesn't take the snack from you, put it up and try later but nothing from anyone else. I would also give a correction for barking or growling at you. Reguardless of the dog's current level of training it would also help the bonding process for you to take him to a basic obediance class. With patience, consistency, and making the training fun he will come around.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Fred,

What are you using for snacks? I would use the best I could as in small chunks of cheese or hot dogs and see if that helps. Some dogs can be supper picky on what kind of snacks they will take.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

like others said,be patient!

but this is what you have to do, you feed him! and play with him!
you need to get more involve with him.tell the wife not to do has much as she does now,but you will do it.you need to build that confidence between you and the dog.
it might be hard at first,but he will learn.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Fred,

Welcome! I agree with all of the advice and having dealt with a dog that sounds like the guy you just adopted I'll second this advice:

Get some really good treats like fresh chicken or cheese or a hard boiled egg. Keep them with you at all times so that you smell like the good treat. Let the dog come to you. Do not make eye contact. Sit on the floor and put the treat just behind you and let him come up and take it without you expecting anything in return. Any time he comes near you or looks at you, gently toss him a treat. Be sure it is underhanded and clear that you're not throwing it at him. It will take a while but he will come around. He just needs to do it in his own time.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Whe I got Raya she was very comfortable with me from day one, my DH works construction so he wasn't around much, Raya probably figured he was a visitor she wasn't fond of. Well he was laid-off for the first time in years, so I just backed off on taking care of Raya and made him do it. She is much much better now, she barks when he comes in but it is a happy, can we go out and play type bark.

So it can take time and some dogs are more comfortable or use to a person of one sex or the other. 

Give it some time.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

We got Ozzy as a rescue little over a year ago and he bonded immediately with me. It took a good month before Ozzy would give my husband the time of day. Ozzy would bark and growl everytime he entered a room or came down the stairs. Callum just ignored him and never solicited attention from Ozzy.

When he started walking Ozzy that was when we saw the biggest change. Walking creates a bond with you and the dog. He may be skittish or anxious at first, but bring tasty treats with you along for the walk.

Also I suggest all food come from you for awhile. Just be patient! Sheppies are worth the wait! I gurantee you'll never have another dog like him. Ozzy is my first shepherd and I've never had a deeper relationship with a dog.

Good luck and let us know your progress!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fred,

My input is going to be a little different. I would tell you to step back and stop trying so hard. This is a dog, not a human. When a new person comes to live with you, killing them with kindness and tending to their every want is being a good host. To a dog it sends mixed signals. What your dog needs is to see what life in your home is like, and he needs you to be a relaxed leader. If you do not have a crate, get one. Start by leaving him in a crate in the house when he is not being exercised or out to potty. The crate allows him to observe from a place of safety. When Diesel came to live with me he was almost 4 years old, and I would move the crate from the living room to the bedroom every night. You will need to provide a little more exercise while you do this, bit that is good. Walks and training get him working with you. 

Give him time, and borderline ignore him at first unless you are training. He will come around.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my apologies if this has been mentioned. but i had some trust issues with my rescue dog when i first got him and the advice given to me was to hand feed him every single meal for the first 2 weeks. initially he may not come to you, but once he realizes that you are where the food is coming from and that he isnt getting it unless its from your hands, he'll be forced to come around - it helps with the bonding process.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum it really is a great place to be.

I had a similar issue with Emma, she just wanted to be with DF all the time and basically ignored me and ran from me, until I started feeding her every meal, and taking her out everytime, now several months later, she is my girl and hangs with me all the time!!

Goodluck, I'm sure your GSD will come around soon!!


----------



## Fred Poe (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for all the great advice. Its good to know that he is basically behaving as expected for aa adult GSD in a new home. I took him for his shots yesterday at Bainfield and today we start obedient classes at Petsmart. Everyone that sees him say he's so handsome. I figured it would take a while I thought that it would be a little faster process. Thank you all for your responses.
Fred


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Fred, it sounds like you are doing well! Goodluck at all the classes and I truely hope your GSD comes around soon and bond with you!!


----------



## Rosie (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats and good luck. My trainer said teach them tricks that are fun, like 'shake', 'speak' (which my dog does way too well, but it works at the door too), and get really excited and give treats when the dog does it right. If they have fun with you bonding will progress quicker. My GSD likes to play tug-of-war, but for dominance reasons, you don't want the dog to ever win. She also likes keep-away (WITH MY SLIPPERS_AARRGGG), so we tug, I get it and throw it, and she keeps it away til we tug again. BTW Be careful if your dog keeps repositioning the toy and moving up on it cause they don't care if they pinch you in the process.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJMy GSD likes to play tug-of-war, but for dominance reasons, you don't want the dog to ever win.


Winning at tug does not create dominance, but it can increase confidence.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Time, patience and kindness, and by kindest I do not mean you spoil the dog.

This dog was with a family for two years, and now has been abandoned. It will take time.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with MaryJ, tons of easy fun tricks WITH FOOD rewards. Not just praise. Being the 'Giver of Food' helps with the bonding.

NO FREE FEEDING. Make sure you have meal times. I even know people that help the bonding by giving 100% of the food for the day from their pockets/hands thru out the day. 

Lots of fun car rides. Fun walks. Visiting fun people. And dog classes, not merely for 'obedience' but for the bonding and socialization.


----------

